# [Excel & VBA] String an Delimiter teilen



## Tim C. (26. Mai 2006)

Tach zusammen.

Das Betreff mal trivial klingen, allerdings weiss ich nicht mehr so ganz weiter, deshalb hier mal die Ausgangssituation.

Ich hole mir mit Excel über die OLE Schnittstelle eines Berechnungstools eine Art CSV String, der eine Tabelle abbildet. Die Zellen einer Zeile sind darin durch Kommata getrennt, und nach jeder Zeile folgt - zumindest laut Dokumentation der OLE Schnittstelle - ein "Carriage Return".

Jetzt habe ich mit folgendem Code schon einiges probiert, um den Gesamtstring in ein Array mit den einzelnen Zeilen zu zerlegen.


```
Dim tableValues As String
Dim tableArray() As String
tableValues = comp.GetTable(1,1)
tableArray = Split(tableValues, vbCrLf)
```

Als Delimiter für Split habe ich schon probiert vbCrLf, vbCr und "\r" aber nichts erzeugt mir ein wirkliches Array, welches ich dann per For Each durchlaufen könnte, es bleibt ein einzelner String. Aber irgendein Steuerzeichen ist da schon, denn wenn ich den String in EditPlus kopiere, stellt dieser das schön umgebrochen dar.

Mache ich da was falsch?


----------



## herberta (8. Juni 2006)

Hi, 
hast Du die csv-Daten in Dateiform? Dann kannst Du dir einen HexEditor aus dem Internet herunterladen und nachsehen, welche Werte der Umruch tatsächlich enthält. Oder Du probierst ein bisschen mit den ASCII Werten 10 und 13 rum.

Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du den String (textStream?) ja in eine Textdatei schreiben und ihn dort untersuchen.

Herberta


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2006)

Danke für die späte Antwort. Es hat sich schon erledigt. Das trennen hatte schon einwandfrei funktioniert, aber weil ich ein wenig zu dusselig war das resultierende Array anständig weiterzuverarbeiten, sah es so aus als ob es nicht geklappt hätte.

Trotzdem nochmal, danke.


----------

